# Devastated... :'(



## NightsMistress (Feb 5, 2012)

My partner of 2 years has left me and took the reptiles I own... He has left me with nothing. It hurts like hell, but lucky im 18 on friday


----------



## MesseNoire (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear it. 
But chin up ok? Things will get better


----------



## NightsMistress (Feb 5, 2012)

I hope so  Maybe one day I could find someone on here who would appreciate me and my reptiles  ... <3


----------



## mungus (Feb 5, 2012)

wish i was 18 again........:lol:


----------



## MathewB (Feb 6, 2012)

How can he take your reptiles?


----------



## slide (Feb 6, 2012)

That sucks. I hope this year brings you much better fortune. Have a great 18th.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 6, 2012)

18?
you have a lifetime ahead of you.
sorry bout the herps though.


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry for yout loss. It does seem rather odd since they are yours. What address and name does it have on the licence? Surely you can get them back one way or another.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. If they were all put in his name then I guess that is one lesson you have learned the hard way. Clearly, you are much better off without him. Your jugment at 16 was perhaps not the best. It will certainly be sharper next time around.

That aside, I truly believe that 16 was far too young to be getting serious. At your age you should be out there playing the field and getting experience in life. Meeting different people, doing the things you want do, like travel or weekends away or going to concerts or night clubbing with the girlfriends etc. There is plenty of time to settle into a long-term committed relationship after you have 'lived' a bit. And I can tell you from experience that your relationship will be the better for it. 

One shark down but there's plenty more fish in the ocean. Happy Birthday for the big day.

Blue


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't worry about losing the bloke, heaps of them around. But if they are your snakes on your licence
get em back asap


----------



## ajandj (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear this. I hope you get your reptiles back.
And yes l'm sure you'll find a reptile lovin man (although mine isn't - he just tolerates them  ) 



mungus said:


> wish i was 18 again........:lol:



wish l could remember 18


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 6, 2012)

I am really sorry to hear. Keep your spirits up as best as you can. 
It really sucks he took your reptiles that is low and very unfair. If I had any hatchys I would give you one but I don't 
Just lean out to APS if you feel depressed or anything. 
All the best


----------



## ingie (Feb 6, 2012)

Awh pretty girl... Years ago my mum said this to me and I thought it was so funny I wrote it in my FB quotes lol.

"Don't be sad. It's like they say in Star Wars Episode I.... Theres always a bigger fish.". 

Mum's know best 

Don't worry about the reptiles too much either if you can't get them back. There are alllllways more critters to fall in love with. Just make sure they are in your name next time!​


----------



## mungus (Feb 6, 2012)

ajandj said:


> I'm very sorry to hear this. I hope you get your reptiles back.
> And yes l'm sure you'll find a reptile lovin man (although mine isn't - he just tolerates them  )
> 
> 
> ...



I remember alright.............gets me through the tough times..............:lol:


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Feb 6, 2012)

Men....


----------



## daveandem2011 (Feb 6, 2012)

It's his loss girl, your smoking hot!!


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 6, 2012)

if theyre your animals on your licennse, he cant keep them,...

men are a waste of space, forget him, and get ur critters back,... 

Happy 18th for friday, ur life is only just beginning!!!!


----------



## noved (Feb 6, 2012)

dont take life to serious its not permanent......if i was 20yrs younger i would be on my way to the gong, like someone else all ready pointed out your smokin hot and line up to be the next to be with you would be over the horizon......


----------



## Recharge (Feb 6, 2012)

hey! watch it with the men bashing! while there are plenty of bad seeds out there, the same is also true on the other side of the fence!

if the snakes are on his licence, you've learned a hard and sorry lesson, take care of your own matters! if they aren't, call the cops and the EPA and report the theft 

never keep your animals on someone elses licence!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 6, 2012)

I bet your PM box is so full right now hahaha.

Getting dumped sucks.


----------



## zeke (Feb 6, 2012)

I've had an ex try and take one of my snakes and she still try's to say that its her


----------



## NightsMistress (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol not really getting that many PM'S actually, had one, im not that lucky lol. Thanks for the compliments  I've never actually been told im smoking hot or anything, ha ha. Yeah they were on his licence unfortunately... Guess I'll have to find and love more lol.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 6, 2012)

My ex kept my dog, so I know how you feel. Him I got over relatively quickly, but I'm still angry about my little Sammy dog. I used to console myself in the depths of a bad night with fantasies of buying my ex's dream bike, using it to trash his lawn and then smashing it with a sledgehammer until it was totalled and leaving it there, taking my pup with me. Not something I'd actually do, but the thought was nice lol...
I got a bit of an upper though on the day I went to pick up my CD tower, and Sam followed my commands but not his or his new woman's  Yeah, even after a few months he was still my wee Sammy-boy.
Don't worry Nightsmistress; you're young, you're gorgeous, there will be LOTS more men in your future. Real men too  Have fun with it (but be careful too).


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 6, 2012)

My ex took my dog too- the same dog that he hated cos it had smashed its way through a door when he saw the ex beating the crap out of me and attacked the ex.... always wondered how that went, and fought it for a while, but at the end of the day my life was worth more than a dogs..

Theres plenty of time for you to find a man, but as someone who constantly thought for many years that to be a whole i had to be a part of a couple, trust me, when you learn who you are, you have a fr better chance of finding who you want to be with! 

Chin up hun! Life can only get better!


----------



## NightsMistress (Feb 6, 2012)

Dont worry, the next man I'll be with, I'll be making sure he isnt gonna screw me over and cheat on me, lie, abuse me, etc. Im gonna be extra cautious


----------



## FAY (Feb 6, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Theres plenty of time for you to find a man, but as someone who constantly thought for many years that to be a whole i had to be a part of a couple, trust me, when you learn who you are, you have a fr better chance of finding who you want to be with!
> 
> Chin up hun! Life can only get better!



Very True.


----------



## daveandem2011 (Feb 6, 2012)

NightsMistress said:


> Lol not really getting that many PM'S actually, had one, im not that lucky lol. Thanks for the compliments  I've never actually been told im smoking hot or anything, ha ha. Yeah they were on his licence unfortunately... Guess I'll have to find and love more lol.


Well guess what princess, YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!!! And i'm sure there is a better man out there for you who deserves and will treat a woman like you the way you should be treated


----------



## veenarm (Feb 6, 2012)

On the sad side turning 18 in the gong isn't that great...
Glasshouse is only good for so long, then its the Harp.. then its Brewery... then when you get even older its Ivory and if you feel dirty goto blue note....



Oh.. did i forget to mention.. damn I miss the gong


----------



## guzzo (Feb 6, 2012)

Tough times don't last....tough people do!....all the best


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear things arnt the best for you at the moment. It will get better and you will find someone right for you, good luck as it can be a long journey.


----------



## mungus (Feb 6, 2012)

NightsMistress said:


> Dont worry, the next man I'll be with, I'll be making sure he isnt gonna screw me over and cheat on me, lie, abuse me, etc. Im gonna be extra cautious



i'm going to leave this alone or i'm going to be suspended for sure.........:lol:


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 7, 2012)

veenarm said:


> On the sad side turning 18 in the gong isn't that great...
> Glasshouse is only good for so long, then its the Harp.. then its Brewery... then when you get even older its Ivory and if you feel dirty goto blue note....
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot Cooneys and the Illawarra


----------



## Wookie (Feb 7, 2012)

ingie said:


> Awh pretty girl... Years ago my mum said this to me and I thought it was so funny I wrote it in my FB quotes lol.
> 
> "Don't be sad. It's like they say in Star Wars Episode I.... Theres always a bigger fish.".
> 
> ...



Quoting starwars :O ? Is your mother single :lol: ?

My advice to OP. Buy some cats. As many as you can afford.

Sweet kitty, warm kitty, little ball of fur. Sleepy kitty, happy kitty, purr, purr, purr


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Feb 7, 2012)

Wookie said:


> Sweet kitty, warm kitty, little ball of fur. Sleepy kitty, happy kitty, purr, purr, purr



WIN!

@OP
your 18 right? so you were with this douche since you were 16?
my advice is be single for a while, work out who you are, what you want (apart from herps!) and go have some non-serious fun


----------



## Sissy (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you've broken up with your boyfriend however if you have really great girlfriends your in for heaps of fun, and besides he may even have done you a favour by taking your herps..., what if you meet a great new guy and he's one of those freaky people that won't come inside because you have snakes, frogs, lizzards etc? then where would you be? 
I have the other problem my big baby girl is soon to turn 18, is socialising, has serious boyfriend and is possibly going to move out (well one day). 
Since I've been the one looking after, feeding, cleaning and playing with 'her' snakes since she lost interest ooh about 2 years after she got them 5 yrs ago. I've had to apply for my licence because there's no way I'm going to trust her to look after them properly, not even sure she know's that I've switched it up and have been feeding them baby quails lol.... So maybe when she's in her mid 20's and wants them back.... but until then they're going to happily stay where mummy (& her siblings) can look after them and she can visit and continue to tell everyone that 'she' owns snakes.... lol.... 
Best part is I'm also getting my own BHP's - yes when my licence eventually arrives haah save money by applying on-line!... 
Cheer up buttercup at least now you know what you're doing with them, can get your own licence and reptiles that no-one can take off you.


----------



## NightsMistress (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys  you are very sweet. I guess im just gonna have some fun for awhile? Lol. 

P.S Big Bang Theory FTW! Cant go a week or even 2 days without watching it. Proud owner of the collection


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 7, 2012)

Wookie said:


> Sweet kitty, warm kitty, little ball of fur. Sleepy kitty, happy kitty, purr, purr, purr



Sheldon would have a fit... _Soft_ kitty, not sweet. You have to sing it again... From the top


----------



## FAY (Feb 7, 2012)

You do have to kiss a lot of Toads until you find your Green Tree Frog (Prince) LOL

I will never understand why young ones today get so serious with one person. In the 'old' days, fair enough, the got married and had kids because there was nothing better to do BUT today, I do not understand it. There is so much to do out there in the big wide world than to be tied down to one person.


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 7, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> Sheldon would have a fit... _Soft_ kitty, not sweet. You have to sing it again... From the top



Not to mention that happy kitty comes BEFORE sleepy kitty!


----------



## Wookie (Feb 7, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> Sheldon would have a fit... _Soft_ kitty, not sweet. You have to sing it again... From the top



I'll make a sober attempt some other time :lol:


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 7, 2012)

FAY said:


> You do have to kiss a lot of Toads until you find your Green Tree Frog (Prince) LOL
> 
> I will never understand why young ones today get so serious with one person. In the 'old' days, fair enough, the got married and had kids because there was nothing better to do BUT today, I do not understand it. There is so much to do out there in the big wide world than to be tied down to one person.


Sweet fay has given us permission to sleep around


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 7, 2012)

Just think as an older male instead of a few reps, it would be my wife has left me for my good mate, has taken the house, most of my assets and super and i only get to see the kids an hour a fortnight supervised!

Count yourself lucky lol.


----------



## Erebos (Feb 7, 2012)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Just think as an older male instead of a few reps, it would be my wife has left me for my good mate, has taken the house, most of my assets and super and i only get to see the kids an hour a fortnight supervised!
> 
> Count yourself lucky lol.



I agree being with someone a long time and breaking up sux not always the bloke but mostly looses everything. I could handle the house the cars the reps and the toys but kids is a whole different kettle of fish. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Dippy (May 16, 2012)

Yeh sorry for you loss, Like stated before there is plenty of time for you to fall inlove and more critters for you to fall inlove with. Btw love the fact this was posted on here to shame and blame the Ex.


----------



## Mo Deville (May 16, 2012)

NightsMistress said:


> My partner of 2 years has left me and took the reptiles I own... He has left me with nothing. It hurts like hell, but lucky im 18 on friday



hey you know what, don't even worry about that guy,plenty of time and plenty of fish out there, and you can come and play with my snake any time you like girl, till u find a new one, call me on friday!!!
:twisted::lol: jokes


----------



## bellany (May 16, 2012)

i was 18 when i broke up with my bf, he screwed me over (well as much as an 18 yr old 'boy' can) so i got some new clothes etc looked awesome and my mother told him 'don't worry there are plenty more fish in the sea, but honey with a little rod like that you've got no chance'.. I don't want to know how my mum knew ! But either way his best friend came over to see how i was and promised not to leave till i told him to. 12 years of marriage and three kids later I still haven't told him to leave yet.. and he adores any creature my kids drag home !


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 16, 2012)

At 18 you will have Men at your feet and the world is your oyster, use this time wisely to find a Man(if you decide you need/want one)who will cherish, love and respect you not only while your in your prime but even when your "fun bits" head south, your hair goes silver and your face gets those lines of "character" Women unfortunately have a use by date in a lot of Men's eyes(Not all) so when you find this Man look after him and Cherish, love and respect him right back because he is rare  

I am sure you will never have Pet's in another Person's name again, although that didn't help me any when my first Husband sold my horses and horse gear, my Bull Mastiff's and all my gym equipment(not that it was used much lol) he was a very violent Man and I was not game to fight it I had to cut my losses and be thankful I was still breathing. The loss of my Horses and dogs still cut deep today because all throughout the 14 years of violence they were my comfort and my love. 
It is important to remain positive from this experience, I found that I was very hesitant at trusting a Man completely again which led to problems in my second marriage... So even though it is good to learn and be wary it is wise to trust again too  not all Men are jerks the good ones just take a bit of time to find  

*I mean no offense to Men on the forum, I know there are some Jerketts too  *


----------



## Megzz (May 16, 2012)

You're freeeee!


----------



## bohdi13 (May 16, 2012)

he can't take your reptiles ? is the liscence under your name ? is it registered under the block you live on ? And im sorry for your loss :\


----------



## richardsc (May 16, 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh to be 18

bummer situation, but think of it as a lesson in life i guess

at 18,if i was a lass,make the dudes work for it,if they are serious they will put in the effort

a lass whos into reptiles,wow,where were they when i was 18,lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 16, 2012)

bohdi13 said:


> he can't take your reptiles ? is the liscence under your name ? is it registered under the block you live on ? And im sorry for your loss :\


The reptiles were on his license, OP says so on page 2..... LOL pity I wasnt as good at reading the date of the thread ha ha ha ha It was started way back in February


----------



## richardsc (May 16, 2012)

feb? she could be married already now then,lol


----------



## mysnakesau (May 16, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Men....


Someone told me there are three types of men in our world. You have your gentlemen who think with their head and their heart. There are men who think with their head and their manhood, and there are blokes who think only with their manhood. 

You partner has done you a favour. Chin up and let yourself live.



CrystalMoon said:


> The reptiles were on his license, OP says so on page 2..... LOL pity I wasnt as good at reading the date of the thread ha ha ha ha It was started way back in February



I didn't even look at the date.


----------



## Mo Deville (May 16, 2012)

oh the date, ooops this is old news.


----------



## Dippy (May 16, 2012)

This is very old news, Just a topic related to said X Bf found by said X Bf. Just wants to see what it's all about.


----------



## Poggle (May 16, 2012)

Dippy said:


> This is very old news, Just a topic related to said X Bf found by said X Bf. Just wants to see what it's all about.



so your the ex??


----------



## mungus (May 16, 2012)

richardsc said:


> feb? she could be married already now then,lol



Na dont think so.........to many night shifts :lol:


----------



## richardsc (May 16, 2012)

devastation i believe


----------



## Dippy (May 16, 2012)

I am indeed the Ex  and I believe this is why I left. Just to clear up one thing, I did try and give her back her reptiles but when the woman your inlove with jumps straight from you to another man living in another state within a 2 week period and she doesn't have a reptile licence that makes things more difficult. I'm not the jerk she makes me out to be, just stuck between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Mo Deville (May 16, 2012)

Dippy said:


> I am indeed the Ex  and I believe this is why I left. Just to clear up one thing, I did try and give her back her reptiles but when the woman your inlove with jumps straight from you to another man living in another state within a 2 week period and she doesn't have a reptile licence that makes things more difficult. I'm not the jerk she makes me out to be, just stuck between a rock and a hard place.



don't worry man you don't have to explain yourself to anyone, its nobody's business, but thats understandable, but live your life and ride this MF till the wheels fall off. (Martin Laurence)


----------



## richardsc (May 16, 2012)

ouch,classic case of 2 sides to every story,you heart breaker dippy,lol,pretty hard to give animals back when she doesnt have a licence

no need to explain yourself dippy,sometimes young males just cop the blame,seems we arent the only ones that dont always think with our brains and our hearts,lol

problem with reptile addiction,sometimes one snake just isnt enough


----------



## Dippy (May 16, 2012)

Your right about the reptile addiction, I had 2 snakes before we split and now am on 6  I have filled her place with reptiles lmao


----------



## Stompsy (May 16, 2012)

Lol, breakups are always so fun.


----------



## richardsc (May 16, 2012)

makes me laugh rereading this thread now,hahaha,never judge a book by its cover


----------



## Heelssss (May 16, 2012)

( havent read previous comments) 

So your 18? Well a break up is probably the best thing to have happened at your age. Even though ur heart has been broken But at 18 & now single is the time to let ur hair down and its an awesome excuse to get wild! Cause at the end of the day when ur 30 ur excuse can be "i was only 18, so young and naive"  get wild,loud, drink lots have lots of boyfriends, travel & let the world be yours!!!!!!!!!!
ENJOY


----------



## rvcasa (May 16, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> ...It does seem rather odd since they are yours. What address and name does it have on the licence? Surely you can get them back one way or another.



Reptiles can only be registered to some one 18+

If she was not 18 back then, reptiles must have been registered under someone else's name (maybe partner?).

Only partner can now transfer the licence to her, since she's now 18.


----------



## Rob (May 16, 2012)

Dippy said:


> I am indeed the Ex



Well this thread just took a turn for the LOL. Sounds like it's had a happy ending though - OP is off with her new love, while ex is still a happy herper !


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 16, 2012)

Dippy said:


> I am indeed the Ex  and I believe this is why I left. Just to clear up one thing, I did try and give her back her reptiles but when the woman your inlove with jumps straight from you to another man living in another state within a 2 week period and she doesn't have a reptile licence that makes things more difficult. I'm not the jerk she makes me out to be, just stuck between a rock and a hard place.


It shows good Character of you to post in this thread, and I commend you for not really Bagging the OP, You are officially crossed off the Jerk list  there are two sides of a story and a lot of times people only hear one side, I fully understand why you took the reptiles. It may not be anybody's business, however you tend to empathize with the person who is sharing their woes or problems so I guess you unwittingly make judgements that can be incorrect. I hope your happy and enjoying your life now


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 16, 2012)

ajandj said:


> wish l could remember 18



me too that was last century


----------



## Dippy (May 16, 2012)

Thanks CrystalMoon, I generally try to be a nice person but I guess people do some crappy things when hurt. I suppose it's the same reason this topic was started in the first place, anywho we'll let sleeping dogs lie and put the negatives to bed


----------

